# Unsocial Older Hedgehog



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey everyone

I am relatively new to the forum and do not have a hedgehog at the moment I did have one in high school that I got from a petstore and he was a real grouch but I loved him. 

I am planning to get another hedgehog in the new year and was going to get a baby from a breeder but I just saw one for sale at a local pet shop and asked some questions about it. 

The poor thing is an adult and has been there for over two years with minimal contact. Since they have been unable to sell it in that long and are now basically selling it for cost with his cage and everything included I have no fear that me buying him will encourage them to go right out and stock another one in his place. 

My concern is that if I do get him I will be unable to tame him. I was planning to get a baby so that I would be able to handle him and get him used to me. I was wondering if anyone here has experience with taming older hedgehogs and how successful they have been. 

I'm assuming that it takes longer and that there is a risk of it being unsuccessful. I really want this pet owning experience to be a positive one and am willing to put in the time but I want to know that it is worth it and that there is a light at the end of the tunnel. 

If anyone has advice on how to tell how tame he is or will become and how to go about taming him that would be great.

EDIT: just wanted to add another question. Would it be harder to litter train an adult hedgehog?


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

i got Isabella when she was 2 1/2 , she was COMPLETELY untame, and neglected, she had very little quills,
she bit, (she had no teeth though) she huffed and puffed, you couldn't look at her or even turn on a light in the room with out her getting all huffy about it.

now shes the best hedgie, and shes a cuddler  and has a nice, full quill coat!

it took, from march to august to tame her, but it was the most fun i've ever had, and it's a very rewarding experience, it does take alot to tame them, some aren't successful, but some are. 

from experience, it's hard but very worth it, and it makes you have more of a bond with your hedgie (at least i find so). 

i would recommend it, especially if the poor hedgie was in there for 2 years! 
he/ she needs some loving 
i wouldn't worry too much about the pet store re-stocking a new one. 
people like almost always fall in love with them and rescue them, if you really have an issue you could talk to them about not- restocking them, especially if they had one for 2 years and no one bought it until now, it's cruel.

i wish you the best


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

hey 

Thanks for the reply. The pet shop is very small and they probably will not restock. I'm just normally against buying animals from the pet store because they are not treated very well. Anyway you're right that I probably shouldn't worry. 

I'm going today to meet the hedgie in person and maybe talk about reducing the price (may as well give it a shot).

Thanks again for the advice.


----------

